# Burning Brush Piles: How would you handle this?



## WatsonDude (Dec 16, 2010)

*PICS added - Burning Brush Piles: How would you handle this?*

Hey Guys (and Ladies)-

I'm going to "de-lurk" because I could really use your guidance. 

This year, we purchased 26 acres in North East Texas from a guy who did a bunch of dozer work clearing part of the pasture. There are two HUGE piles of debris, mostly full grown trees, we'd like to get rid of somehow (see pics). These are fully dry, as they've sat for about 3 years. 

Question #1: You'll see they tried to burn it, but I'm guessing it was too green at the time. How do burn such a big pile? It's approximately 100' x 30' and about 10-12' high. It's BIG. Do I go buy a case of Kingsford charcoal lighter? I'm not sure how to get it started and keep it going.

Question #2: You'll see the stumps are packed with dirt (sandy loam). I'm guessing those roots won't burn. How do I get rid of them? We're going to build a home on the hill and it's a real eyesore. 

Once again, I learn a TON from this awesome community! :newbie:I promise to "de-lurk" and contribute more often. (I just didn't feel I knew enough to share yet). 

Thanks! 

P.S. Hope the pictures come through...
View attachment 162272


View attachment 162273


View attachment 162274


----------



## jimbojango (Dec 16, 2010)

5 gallons of red diesel and a propane weed burner to get it started would work. gotta do it when the grass is green and you probably need to disk around it for a firebreak. call your fire department and let them know you're burning it so if it DOES get away from you you'll be ready. If you don't call them they will show up and put it out when someone else calls and says "retard over there has a hell of a fire"  welcome to AS


----------



## WatsonDude (Dec 16, 2010)

*Another one*

Just to add to my original post, we also have some log/brush piles that look like this (see pic). They're crammed up into existing trees and along fence rows. I'm guessing I'd need to pull all this out with the backhoe before I burn it???

There's probably a half dozen of these piles around the property. 

Any ideas and advice are welcome! 
View attachment 162278


----------



## cassandrasdaddy (Dec 16, 2010)

*i scare easy*

had a fire get away from me once

i'd wait till there was snow on the ground and have a piece of diesel equipment to push it in as it burns up


the dirt drops off the stumps as they burn


----------



## WatsonDude (Dec 16, 2010)

jimbojango said:


> 5 gallons of red diesel and a propane weed burner to get it started would work. gotta do it when the grass is green and you probably need to disk around it for a firebreak. call your fire department and let them know you're burning it so if it DOES get away from you you'll be ready. If you don't call them they will show up and put it out when someone else calls and says "retard over there has a hell of a fire"  welcome to AS



Jimbojango - thanks for advice...I hadn't thought about calling the fire department BEFORE we light up. 

Oh...and by the way...it would't be the first time someone has referred to me as that "retard over there!"


----------



## jimbojango (Dec 16, 2010)

yeah, you need a tractor and disk or a dozer there when you burn, using a backhoe or tractor or dozer to get your piles "piles" about 100' from anything else is key to not having a fire get away, also, several small piles are better than 1 huge one. You can burn each pile on a different weekend, you do know the piles will burn a day or 2 or 5 before they go out right? but usually after the first day we just disk around them once its safe and keep a good eye on them


----------



## banshee67 (Dec 16, 2010)

could always put up a "free firewood" ad on craigslist and release the scavengers onto the pile (if you can trust them).... some of the guys on here would make those piles of good timbers disappear (except roots of course) in a couple weekends time


----------



## Jredsjeep (Dec 16, 2010)

my first thought is why dont you use that wood to burn?

my second thought if you are not interested in that is i am sure you could put a add on criagslist for free dry firewood to cut and haul off.

i would love to take the wood but i dont live in TX anymore.


----------



## flxblx (Dec 16, 2010)

Post the "free firewood" on CL in the Panhandle and say it has a lot of mesquite in it.

Might need to get out the referee shirt.


If you do burn HOPE the dozer man was an operator not a driver. Operator won't push in a lot of dirt.

After 3 years might only need a small bale or 2 of straw to start it.


----------



## CrappieKeith (Dec 16, 2010)

Looks like a guy could get a good amount of firewood out of that pile...
...or just start a fire like a camp fire in the middle of it all....she'll burn up...fire in the hole!


----------



## Wife'nHubby (Dec 16, 2010)

Regarding the decent looking firewood - it would be a shame around here just to burn that up. Either Craig's List it or see if there is a church group or something like that who might be interested in getting firewood for someone in need. There is a list member here on AS who is connected with a group called Interfaith - if there is such a group near you they might love that wood.

As far as burning: Sometimes, around here, a homeowner can ask the fire department if the department wants or needs fire 'training' - they might just come out and do the burning for you. You can just stand around and pass out the hot dogs & buns........ 

Shari


----------



## logbutcher (Dec 16, 2010)

Refer to previous post " Using Used Motor Oil". 

Used tires may also be inserted into brush piles for burns. :yoyo:


----------



## CrappieKeith (Dec 16, 2010)

logbutcher said:


> Refer to previous post " Using Used Motor Oil".
> 
> Used tires may also be inserted into brush piles for burns. :yoyo:


Now your starting to sound like Pook....quick somebody call a doctor!:chainsawguy:


----------



## wdchuck (Dec 16, 2010)

CrappieKeith said:


> Now your starting to sound like Pook....quick somebody call a doctor!:chainsawguy:




Nah, he's got the flue, and a typical symptom is to pook.


----------



## hammercore (Dec 16, 2010)

+1 for Free Wood on craigslist

let people scrounge, you'll have a little less to burn and to worry about


----------



## Wife'nHubby (Dec 16, 2010)

wdchuck said:


> Nah, he's got the flue, and a typical symptom is to pook.


----------



## drains (Dec 16, 2010)

Second the replies of let some folks cut the useable firewood out of the piles. When you are ready to burn, call the fire dept. to see if they have a burn ban on or not, if they say you are good, ask if they would like to come out to do a controlled burn. Most of the dept. around us will come out for a donation, much better than being held liable for damages to the neighbors property if something gets out of hand.
If you can't get the fire dept. to come out, wait till you have a rainy day and put a square bale of hay in the middle of the pile, soak it in diesel and push the pile on top and light it. Always good to have a tractor on hand to round the piles up as they burn down.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 16, 2010)

I agree with the others that it would be best to have people needing firewood come reduce the pile. You could pull the uprooted trees out to where people can get them. Once you are left with the stumps, I would roll them out into a new pile to get rid of a lot of the dirt before burning. Burn on a cool rainy day and be sure that you have cleared an ample firebreak around the pile. Be wary of sparks that could ignite grass away from the fire. As mentioned, the piles could smolder for days after you start the fire.


----------



## slowp (Dec 16, 2010)

We can burn stuff here. We just have to get a burning permit, which is free and accessible on the internet, and burn on a day that it is OK, which is most of the Winter. 

The stumps? Stumps take time and if you want to burn them up completely you'll need some equipment. Disclaimer: *I live in a rain forest. It is wet here for 9 months or more so we can safely burn piles. * Now, having said that, here's a method for stumps. Shake as much dirt out of them and pile them as well as you can. Get them started burning. Then let them burn, maybe even overnight and then if you can, repile them. Continue repiling or as we call it, chunking them until they are burned. It may take a few days. 

The non-firewood brush? Once again, repile it in a suitable opening. Try and get the smaller stuff placed in the bottom of the pile, that's what takes off first. Shake off the dirt, pile and compact the rest of the brush. If you need a dry spot and can't burn it right away, you can put a bit of plastic on it so you'll have a dry core or place to get it going. Then, light it and let it burn. Big piles will often just burn the center wood, so you'll need to come back and chunk it up. 

You don't need tires to get slash to burn. A propane flame thrower works and so does getting it going like you would do a campfire, and using a leafblower to help it grow. You may also want to get a drip torch, which you put diesel in, light a wick and it will drip fire out. Fusees are also good to get things going. See, there's many methods. I've even used Napalm. 

The most important part is to try to keep it clean--dirt and mud will prevent it from burning well. Then CHUNK.


----------



## logbutcher (Dec 16, 2010)

wdchuck said:


> Nah, he's got the flue, and a typical symptom is to pook.



You say what ? "Flue" where ?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## cassandrasdaddy (Dec 16, 2010)

*one of these*

http://www.conceptproducts.com/AirCurtainHD.htm


very scary how much stuff they eat up and how fast

we have made some of these red neck engineering style when its all over we fill in the hole


----------



## mhyme71 (Dec 17, 2010)

1.) You should let somebody come in there and get the useable firewood out of there. Craigslist ad or put a ad at a local feed store, hardware store, etc.

2.) Not sure how you texans do things down there, but here in ohio that sure looks like a one hell of a party fire. Here's what you need to do.
A.) Call some friends
B.) Make some more managable burn piles.(this might include manual labor)

a.) You can easily offset the manual labor with beverages(beer)
and food.

C.) Take any used motor oil and pour it on the piles.
D.) Let the oil sit about 5 minutes
E.) Use some 2 cycle gas to light the fire 
F.) Light the next pile after the previous fire is managable or keep stocking
the fire you have burning. You may need a tractor or truck to help
G.) When the truck is not in use, utilize its radio and tailgate appropriately
H.) It might take more than one weekend,so prepare to spend some 
time with mother nature, good friends, and good times.
I.) Take some pictures and spread the joy with your old buddies here at 
the world wide web :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dingeryote (Dec 17, 2010)

Craigslist ad will get rid of everything but the brush and those stumps.

Stumps don't burn, they smoulder for weeks.
If you can get a backhoe with a thumb, shake the dirt out of 'em while piling them in a cleared area. Resist the temptation to stack the stumps on old tires..it work great, but will get ya a hefty fine if someone reports the smoke seen in DAYTIME. From there, get to piling bush and whoof the pile.
Expect half the stumps to not burn much at all.
Hell, I'm still burning stumps from 5 years ago.

As stated before, it's a perfect opportunity to have a Bonfire party.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Marine5068 (Dec 17, 2010)

Cut out what is good for firewood and then get the excavating contractor that digs your foundation for your dwelling to push those root stumps over into those woods and hide them that way.


----------



## greengoblin (Dec 17, 2010)

As for the stumps, we dont have stumps around here. We do however have long drill bits, lots of gun power and lots of splinters....:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Wolfcsm (Dec 17, 2010)

Don't burn that pile! Those logs will take hours to burn.

Let folks come and cut all of the wood they can. You will end up with a lot less to burn. 

Then, when you decide to burn, Clear 10 to 20 feet of area around the piles to bare dirt. Check with your county about their requirements for burning - might need a permit or just notify them. Let it rain a lot before you actually burn. Then, light it off and have fun watching it.

Hal


----------



## savageactor7 (Dec 17, 2010)

I've burned tons of brush piles and yeah, green ones aren't easy to get started.

Here's how I do it.

On the up wind side I use our waste oil and I have a sprayer tank of diesel fuel. 

Fuel like that wont flare up on you. The plan is to create a hot spot in the windward side that will create the critical mass to get the bigger pile on fire. 

The tank sprayer with the diesel acts like a super charger. Remember the goal is to create a hot 'spot' not the whole side of the pile.


----------



## flushcut (Dec 17, 2010)

How about selling it to a mulch maker with a tub grinder. If you say there is a lot of big wood those piles are going to take days to burn up. If you have the time go for it. Or make a week long party of it. I would really look for some needy families to cut it up for fire wood. We have fallen on hard times and some people just need help and they are helping you as well, it's a community thing.


----------



## slowp (Dec 17, 2010)

dingeryote said:


> Craigslist ad will get rid of everything but the brush and those stumps.
> 
> Stumps don't burn, they smoulder for weeks.
> If you can get a backhoe with a thumb, shake the dirt out of 'em while piling them in a cleared area. Resist the temptation to stack the stumps on old tires..it work great, but will get ya a hefty fine if someone reports the smoke seen in DAYTIME. From there, get to piling bush and whoof the pile.
> ...



You just have to work the stumps/rootwads. A big excavator is a good tool to have and with chunking, they'll burn up.


----------



## dingeryote (Dec 17, 2010)

slowp said:


> You just have to work the stumps/rootwads. A big excavator is a good tool to have and with chunking, they'll burn up.



Yep.
Some of us have other things to do, so there's weeks between chunking. LOL!
Tractor with a blade works well, when it's not earning it's keep elsewhere.
Getting there though, couple more years and they'll be gone.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## WatsonDude (Dec 17, 2010)

*UPDATE - from OP*

Wow. The power of the AS community is awesome! 

Thanks for all the great ideas and insights (and some funny stuff too!). 

I'll take some more pictures this weekend of what we're dealing with, so check back in a few days. 

Regarding harvesting the firewood. Great point. Unfortunately, we won't be able to break ground on the house for another year. So we can't use the wood ourselves till winter 2012.

Regarding Craigslist. We're only out there every other weekend, so I'd have to coordinate with someone to meet me there. Good idea...just will take some planning. 

Regarding helping other families. I really like this idea. There's at least 8 or 10 homesteads around us. I need a good excuse to meet the neighbors, so this weekend I'll invite folks them to help themselves.

THE BEST IDEA? We're going to pick a nice weekend and have a big Bonfire Party. Food, beer, four-wheelers for the kids. Hey, I could invite the neighbors! Cool. 

You guys rock. You know that?


----------



## WatsonDude (Dec 17, 2010)

*UPDATE - more Pics*

Pics of more of the brush piles created by the dozer. You'll see these are more or less whole trees that were knocked down as they cleared in order to build the fence. It looks like they were just pushed into the trees on our property. Again, we probably have 8 or 10 of these.

*Question: What if we used the tractor and some heavy cable to drag each tree to someplace we can "process" them? Would a 30 hp. tractor pull a '60 tall tree with a big, ugly root ball? Is it safe? *

What if the cable "lets go?" Can it snap back and hit you? 

Again, we're new to all this and trying to figure out how to deal with the carnage left behind by the previous owner.

Thanks for the guidance...

View attachment 162385


View attachment 162386


----------



## Cambium (Dec 17, 2010)

Burn that pile out in the open? Might as well throw cash in there too. Gees. 

I saw that pic and thought split and sell for $500 or burn in stove and save $500 on heat. 

Havent read through all the posts, maybe he cut them into logs or posted the free craigslist ad....Lets hope.


----------



## Cambium (Dec 17, 2010)

WatsonDude said:


> Wow. The power of the AS community is awesome!
> 
> Thanks for all the great ideas and insights (and some funny stuff too!).
> 
> THE BEST IDEA? We're going to pick a nice weekend and have a big Bonfire Party. Food, beer, four-wheelers for the kids. Hey, I could invite the neighbors! Cool.



I can just picture a neighbor coming over seeing the Bon Fire and SCREAMING "NOOOOOOOOOOO, THATS GREAT FIREWOOD WHAT ARE YOU DOING?!!!!!"

Maybe he'll bring a chainsaw and salvage whats left. lol
And at 26 acres I dont call them neighbors, I call them "guy down the road" Nice purchase there.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Dec 17, 2010)

WatsonDude said:


> *Question: What if we used the tractor and some heavy cable to drag each tree to someplace we can "process" them? Would a 30 hp. tractor pull a '60 tall tree with a big, ugly root ball? Is it safe? *
> 
> What if the cable "lets go?" Can it snap back and hit you?



Trying to pull the tree with the root ball on it is going to be tough. However, if you cut them off at the stump you should not have a problem. Personally, I would use a good chain and not a cable. The longer the chain/cable is, the more of it there is to whip back on you.

Your best bet is just to turn the weekend wood cutters/neighbors loose where they sit which only leaves you to deal with the stumps and small laps later.

If your house will not be built until 2012, use the wood yourself and it will be plenty seasoned when you need it. As long as you stack it off the ground and out of the weather it will last for years.


----------



## dingeryote (Dec 17, 2010)

WatsonDude said:


> Pics of more of the brush piles created by the dozer. You'll see these are more or less whole trees that were knocked down as they cleared in order to build the fence. It looks like they were just pushed into the trees on our property. Again, we probably have 8 or 10 of these.
> 
> *Question: What if we used the tractor and some heavy cable to drag each tree to someplace we can "process" them? Would a 30 hp. tractor pull a '60 tall tree with a big, ugly root ball? Is it safe? *
> 
> ...




Use the tractor to pull from the pile, snip 'em to manageable length to skid.
30hp and a low gear will move them, but ya wont be skidding them.

You might end up having to buck a few in the pile, and that is damn dangerous, so work around that best you can. Shifting logs in a pile squish people to a bloody/snotty pulp. Never take a pile at face value, between gravity and spring tension, piles are just waiting to release tons of energy in some direction or another. 

Cables do whip, so do chains. Avoid shock loading either one, and attach as low as possible on the draw bar, and NOT the lift arms.
Use good 70 grade chain and shackles, and avoid cheapo chineese steel rope.
Lots of times, skidding backwards comes in handy and can be safest.

Good luck to ya, and have fun with it.


Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## CrappieKeith (Dec 17, 2010)

Don't light it like this...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NIuM3IWq4h0&feature=related
then again there are these ways...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFjScMCdskA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6dDcHVghjU


----------



## Highbeam (Dec 27, 2010)

I've had this problem. What I do is hire my logger who comes out with an excavator, a burn permit, fire fans, and most importantly... insurance. He burns the heap in record time. The way it works is he will grab from the big pile to make a burn pile. The big pile becomes a feeder pile. Stumps will absolutely burn up if the fire is hot enough. My last permit was for 50' in any direction and that fire was so hot it burnt everything to white dust. We did "chunk" the pile once. 

Another option is to bury the whole mess. You won't be building everywhere, so find an out of the way spot and dig a big hole. 

I wouldn't let strangers come to cut those logs. What happens if they get hurt? Then consider that they might decide to start cutting the standing trees. Well, you aren't there to watch them all the time are you? They'll start dumping trash, cooking meth, camping and squatting, etc. All for what?


----------



## Bucko (Dec 27, 2010)

Watsondude, I suggest calling on the Tx Forest Service and get recommendations. Control burning and the liabilities of air quality are a growing issue everywhere, especially in Tx. More than likely you can pull it off yourself but you would at least be armed with current information. What part of E. Tx are you from?


----------



## loadthestove (Dec 28, 2010)

Looks like a good time for a GTG.imagine all that fun this bunch good have with that wood pile.


----------



## Junkrunner (Dec 28, 2010)

If ya let other people come and cut. You might wanta set-up a sharpening service on the spot. There's gonna be alot of "dull" chains!:greenchainsaw:


----------

